# White Bumps on Goldfish



## the1dcampbell (Sep 17, 2009)

Several of the mature goldfish (6-7 in long) in my pond have developed large white bumps that look like tumors. Does anyone know what they might be. The fish don't seem to be stressed by them--one has been afflicted for over a year--but they sure look ugly. I'm going to try to attach pictures.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

oh wow i dont know what it is but you could deffinitly look it up online if you havent already or go to your local book store/library to find some information or your lfs may have some books as they often sell them or magazines. or you could bring pictures with you and ask someone working at your lfs.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

So sorry to see your goldfish are not looking well. Lupin is our goldfish expert here.
Hopefully he will be around to see your post or you could try sending lupin a PM.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's interesting. Could you please take side-view shots of them? Perhaps get one of them into a spare tank to get the shots needed. How do those bumps feel? Hard or soft? What's the history of your pond? Please post more details including water parameters, temperature bracket all year round, history of illnesses, etc. The more details you give us, the better.

Twistermom, I'm not an expert much less an ichthyologist.lol I just try to help wherever I can.:wink:


----------



## the1dcampbell (Sep 17, 2009)

Lupin said:


> That's interesting. Could you please take side-view shots of them? Perhaps get one of them into a spare tank to get the shots needed. How do those bumps feel? Hard or soft? What's the history of your pond? Please post more details including water parameters, temperature bracket all year round, history of illnesses, etc. The more details you give us, the better.
> 
> Twistermom, I'm not an expert much less an ichthyologist.lol I just try to help wherever I can.:wink:


It's going to be difficult to take "side" views. These are pond fish and I do not have an aquarium. Bumps appear to be soft, but I haven't tried to catch a fish to push on one. Occasionally, a bump collapses and the fish is left with a large white lesion. I will purchase a tester kit and let you know what the readings are. The pond is about 4 years old. Located in Phoenix, AZ and subject to our high temps during summer. I struggle with algae bloom in summer and use algaecide and blue dye to cut down on UV. Maximum depth is 4' with some more shallow areas. Plenty of shade available via deck overhang and water lily leaves. I saw pictures of identical gold fish "bumps" on another web site but no one had responded as to cause.

Here is a link to another website with fish with identical problem: http://www.goldfishconnection.com/articles/details.php?articleId=176&parentId=12


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You're addressing your algae problems the wrong way. Algaecides have copper-based ingredients in them. That will absolutely harm the goldfish instead of leaving them alone. What you need is introduce fast growng plants such as water hyacinths, water lettuce, _Egeria densa_ and duckweeds to outcompete the algae for food.

Yes, after looking at your photos, I now think it's tumor. Trouble is only surgery can remove that and you will need aquarium tanks or set up a kiddie pool to be able to monitor them properly.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

you could also try using a uv sterilizer to kill off free floating algae spores


----------



## Tedibear1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have the same thing going on in my pond and they too seem fine physically otherwise. Mine is slowly spreading to other fish so I have to question the tumor theory.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Tumors can be caused by sunburns. It's sometimes seen with pond that lack shade for the fish. White fish are more prone to it than other colors. 

I think we can best help you with this issue if you start a new thread in the disease section. You can find it here. And last but not least, welcome to the forum!


----------

